# Movie posters 3 - name the movie?



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

*1.* *SOLVED*







*2.* *SOLVED*






*3.* *SOLVED*






*4.* *SOLVED*







*Good Luck*


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 14, 2015)

1) Twister

2) Pearl Harbour ( a fav of mine)

3) Lincoln (but not sure of full title)

4) Life of Pi?


----------



## KookyCat (Mar 14, 2015)

I concur with The Life of Pi


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Mar 14, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> I concur with The Life of Pi



I was guessing. I knew it was some Life but that's about it lol


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 14, 2015)

I too am sure that 4 is Life of Pi.


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2015)

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> 1) Twister
> 
> 2) Pearl Harbour ( a fav of mine)
> 
> ...



Well done Mrs Mad Ronin all correct.
These aren't lasting too long.


----------

